# So frustrated coyote hunting



## Kwill1981

I’m in my second year of coyote hunting all I know is from reading different sources and YouTube the rest being the well that didn’t work method. I really need someone who can help me learn. Maybe I’m not doing anything wrong maybe I’m doing everything wrong but at the end of the day my best result has been getting a pack to respond about 400 yards away. If anyone out there is willing to teach me I’m happy to learn heck if you want to take me out I won’t even take a gun if that’s what it takes. Please any help I can get will be appreciated I hunt in the port Huron area with my cousin who has as much experience as I do


----------



## jiggerjarvi

Don’t give up! It can be VERY discouraging at times, it’s easy to say but even a reply is a successful hunt to me. I got lucky on my very first outing, called one in and missed, that hooked me on the spot. 

Do you day sit, night, use lights, e caller, hand calls? 
I’m no expert, so I won’t preach, are there sign of yotes where you hunt?

Look up dates for seminars if possible, they say our Eastern coyote is the hardest to hunt, ain’t like TV where they always come in on a dead run.


----------



## Kwill1981

jiggerjarvi said:


> Don’t give up! It can be VERY discouraging at times, it’s easy to say but even a reply is a successful hunt to me. I got lucky on my very first outing, called one in and missed, that hooked me on the spot.
> 
> Do you day sit, night, use lights, e caller, hand calls?
> I’m no expert, so I won’t preach, are there sign of yotes where you hunt?
> 
> Look up dates for seminars if possible, they say our Eastern coyote is the hardest to hunt, ain’t like TV where they always come in on a dead run.


I have done all types of hunts light ecaller hand caller honestly iv had better result using my primos lil doggie hand call “ learned on my own" how to do then with the icotec ecaller


----------



## flash5153

Drop the cousin,,lol. Sorry to say that,,but it is already against odds of seeing a coyote when you are by yourself,,putting out all kinds of human stink. With another person you have just made it 2 times as difficult because of scent but also sight,noise.
I think it is even worse than just twice as hard. 1 person can sneak into woods/fields much easier than 2 without being detected.


----------



## Kwill1981

flash5153 said:


> Drop the cousin,,lol. Sorry to say that,,but it is already against odds of seeing a coyote when you are by yourself,,putting out all kinds of human stink. With another person you have just made it 2 times as difficult because of scent but also sight,noise.
> I think it is even worse than just twice as hard. 1 person can sneak into woods/fields much easier than 2 without being detected.


I was told hunting in pairs was best I haven’t gone solo yet maybe your on to something. Odd lol this is the one piece of advice I got that I haven’t tried. Thanks for that


----------



## jiggerjarvi

Don’t drop your cuz, you can hunt with 3 and have success, no it’s not as good as goin solo, but my partner and I have had more encounters than I have alone. 
Just need to watch the wind and approach. 

Can’t remember his name, but the heavy dude on Foxpro Furtakers says he hunts the set up, not the wind, what he means is he will hunt a set even if the wind isn’t perfect, he’s gonna kill that coyote before it winds him. 
An extra set of eyes, especially at night are HUGE!


----------



## Kwill1981

jiggerjarvi said:


> Don’t drop your cuz, you can hunt with 3 and have success, no it’s not as good as goin solo, but my partner and I have had more encounters than I have alone.
> Just need to watch the wind and approach.
> 
> Can’t remember his name, but the heavy dude on Foxpro Furtakers says he hunts the set up, not the wind, what he means is he will hunt a set even if the wind isn’t perfect, he’s gonna kill that coyote before it winds him.
> An extra set of eyes, especially at night are HUGE!


See that’s what I was told. I may just try solo just to see cus it’s really the only thing left I haven’t tried but my lack of luck might just be a lack of luck


----------



## HungryHunter

I'm I am in the same boat you are in but hunting for about 1 year and haven't got anything. Last weekend I took sometime to do some scouting. What I learned is that maybe I'm too far from the core area so next time I go out to this spot I'll move in quite a bit closer. What I'm saying is take a breather and reevaluate where your going now that you've learned a lot over the last couple years; it might help to recalibrate.

I also agree that I personally feel like the encounters are much better without a partner but it is nice to have someone to share the experience with and to blame (JK) when things go south.


----------



## doggk9

We kill with 2 or 3 people all the time. Don't blame your cousin. Keep at it, it will happen.


----------



## Kwill1981

Oh I’m not at all just really the only thing I haven’t done is gone solo. Honestly I would hate for him not to be there we have put in the same effort to get a coyote it would suck for me to go get one and him not or him go without me and get one


----------



## sourdough44

There are two things that I rank as utmost importance, the 1st is calling into a location likely to have a coyote within earshot. It’s all the better if it’s such a spot where coyotes haven’t been messed with, or been called to previously. Just cuz the spot has tracks from last night at 1:00 A.M., doesn’t mean that coyote is anywhere nearby.

The 2nd item is to get in position undetected, from a downwind breeze or at least a crosswind direction. That bedded coyote has zero tolerance for human intrusion.

Much of the time we talk about sounds & calls when it’s really mostly in the setup.


----------



## flash5153

Kwill1981 said:


> Oh I’m not at all just really the only thing I haven’t done is gone solo. Honestly I would hate for him not to be there we have put in the same effort to get a coyote it would suck for me to go get one and him not or him go without me and get one


 If you insist on taking him,,,have a plan before you get to set-up. No talking while on way. Stay close to each other in single file. Drop him off on path to set-up at a place he can see well.
Separate at this point,,,and continue to set-up.
He will have a chance to get one if called to you,,and if you get one he will be involved.
But it is still harder than being alone. 

All this with wind in your favor.Of course.


----------



## Kwill1981

flash5153 said:


> If you insit on taking him,,,have a plan before you get to set-up. No talking while on way. Stay close to each other in single file. Drop him off on path to set-up at a place he can see well.
> Separate at this point,,,and continue to set-up.
> He will have a chance to get one if called to you,,and if you get one he will be involved.
> But it is still harder than being alone.
> 
> All this with wind in your favor.Of course.


That is also something I haven’t tried we have been literally next to each other during the hunts


----------



## BVW

If you are calling during daylight.. If possible, Seek out the nastiest swampiest cover you can find. Coyotes will be hiding in those types of spots during the winter during daylight hours. Put your icotec a good 20 -40 yards away down or cross wind depending on direction. find a good tree to block your silhouette. play a good high pitched bird or rabbit sound non stop.. it will seem wierd to have it play constantly.. change sounds only after a good 10 full min if you want but only stick with distress sounds. 

Here are a few videos of myself.. Filming myself.. Shows the type of cover I prefer to hunt.. Even though I haven't been out much the last few years .


----------



## Kwill1981

T


BVW said:


> If you are calling during daylight.. If possible, Seek out the nastiest swampiest cover you can find. Coyotes will be hiding in those types of spots during the winter during daylight hours. Put your icotec a good 20 -40 yards away down or cross wind depending on direction. find a good tree to block your silhouette. play a good high pitched bird or rabbit sound non stop.. it will seem wierd to have it play constantly.. change sounds only after a good 10 full min if you want but only stick with distress sounds.
> 
> Here are a few videos of myself.. Filming myself.. Shows the type of cover I prefer to hunt.. Even though I haven't been out much the last few years .


Thanks for that iv been sticking more to cotton tail de stress I have tried crow but only got crows and hawks to come in. If you have a channel send me your link I’ll join u I have a channel it’s American rebels if your interested


----------



## BVW

You will see a lot of different styles.. For me the simple approach always worked the best. 
Yeah I would avoid the crow distress .. Woodpecker is a good one. What part of the State are you in?


----------



## tsb3

Ben, I just watched your videos again. Made me grin when you pulled out the joker for zone 3.  Those were the good ole days!


----------



## BVW

tsb3 said:


> Ben, I just watched your videos again. Made me grin when you pulled out the joker for zone 3.  Those were the good ole days!


 haha.. Yeah I forgot to explain that. I am sure people wonder what the heck I'm doing


----------



## Kwill1981

BVW said:


> You will see a lot of different styles.. For me the simple approach always worked the best.
> Yeah I would avoid the crow distress .. Woodpecker is a good one. What part of the State are you in?


Port Huron is the area I hunt


----------



## sticknstring93

I went out with the intention to hunt coyotes for the first time yesterday so I am by no means in a position to share solid proven advice to you but whether it was beginners luck or an act of God, I shot a yote at 20 yards with my bow during my first attempt yesterday. I'm not here to rub it in, I just think that some of my approach had to have been right and I was in the right place at the right time. Here's what happened and what I learned during my first sit. 

- I saw a coyote in the morning while deer hunting (season is extended in Oakland county until the 31st) so I knew they were active during daylight and passively pursuing the deer. 
- I was set up in a swamp (the only place I've had success on public land for deer) 
- I went out, picked up a distress call and a mouse squeaker (I've watched plenty of coyote videos and contemplated hunting them for a couple years so I have picked up tactics even though I had no experience)
- I went home, grabbed my climber, went straight back to the swamp, found a little island of high ground that was littered in tracks. 
- Started calling around noon, switching sequences between distress and mouse squeaker and when I say calling, I was ripping these calls for 1-2 min at a time with 1-2 min breaks between and really making them loud and trying to imitate all the calling I've heard online. 
-I stopped calling around 12:30 and waited about 10 min. 
-At 12:45 I caught movement, nice yote coming straight for me at a steady trot
-He stopped at 20 and I zipped him. 

My take away (if someone has more experience and can correct me that's cool, it's just what I noticed):
- I hunted for the coyote just like deer. Minimize scent, play the wind, sneak into tree as quiet as possible, set on the upwind side of the tree but stand and face downwind so that when the yote comes in (i've read they play the wind just like deer and try to get downwind) they have a tougher time making you in the tree and most importantly, I had reason to believe that there were dogs in the area based on tracks and sightings that morning. 
- What I learned is the yote will not come running in during a sequence everytime like I seem to see on TV, this one waited a good 15 min. after I was done calling to come in. This caught me off gaurd and as a result my release was taken off my hand and arrow in quiver. I was only lucky enough to be set in a tree with ample cover that allowed me to knock the arrow and make the shot on my first dog. 

These threads are a solid learning tool if you take the time to read and learn from others. I think they played a pivotal part in my beginners success this past weekend. Take a little bit from everyone and go test it. Goodluck yall and happy hunting!


----------



## BVW

sticknstring93 said:


> I went out with the intention to hunt coyotes for the first time yesterday so I am by no means in a position to share solid proven advice to you but whether it was beginners luck or an act of God, I shot a yote at 20 yards with my bow during my first attempt yesterday. I'm not here to rub it in, I just think that some of my approach had to have been right and I was in the right place at the right time. Here's what happened and what I learned during my first sit.
> 
> - I saw a coyote in the morning while deer hunting (season is extended in Oakland county until the 31st) so I knew they were active during daylight and passively pursuing the deer.
> - I was set up in a swamp (the only place I've had success on public land for deer)
> - I went out, picked up a distress call and a mouse squeaker (I've watched plenty of coyote videos and contemplated hunting them for a couple years so I have picked up tactics even though I had no experience)
> - I went home, grabbed my climber, went straight back to the swamp, found a little island of high ground that was littered in tracks.
> - Started calling around noon, switching sequences between distress and mouse squeaker and when I say calling, I was ripping these calls for 1-2 min at a time with 1-2 min breaks between and really making them loud and trying to imitate all the calling I've heard online.
> -I stopped calling around 12:30 and waited about 10 min.
> -At 12:45 I caught movement, nice yote coming straight for me at a steady trot
> -He stopped at 20 and I zipped him.
> 
> My take away (if someone has more experience and can correct me that's cool, it's just what I noticed):
> - I hunted for the coyote just like deer. Minimize scent, play the wind, sneak into tree as quiet as possible, set on the upwind side of the tree but stand and face downwind so that when the yote comes in (i've read they play the wind just like deer and try to get downwind) they have a tougher time making you in the tree and most importantly, I had reason to believe that there were dogs in the area based on tracks and sightings that morning.
> - What I learned is the yote will not come running in during a sequence everytime like I seem to see on TV, this one waited a good 15 min. after I was done calling to come in. This caught me off gaurd and as a result my release was taken off my hand and arrow in quiver. I was only lucky enough to be set in a tree with ample cover that allowed me to knock the arrow and make the shot on my first dog.
> 
> These threads are a solid learning tool if you take the time to read and learn from others. I think they played a pivotal part in my beginners success this past weekend. Take a little bit from everyone and go test it. Goodluck yall and happy hunting!


 Congrats!! Sound a like you were defiantly in the right spot. I once bumped my remote while setting out my ecaller. I quickly turned it off , it only played maybe 8 seconds.. I went set up in my spot and while getting my camera ready a Coyote was already closing in which i missed due to me rushing.
Calling sequences and How much to call is done differently depending on the hunter. While I tend to let the caller run, some just call a little and wait.. Both methods will work as long as there are coyotes there and they hear you. 
Congrats again!


----------



## nick 74

A coyote is going to smell you if he's downwind whether you're one person or two. Sit back to back with your cousin and you'll have success at some point. Don't give up and don't leave him at home. Two guys can keep eyes on more ground with less movement.


----------



## jiggerjarvi

nick 74 said:


> A coyote is going to smell you if he's downwind whether you're one person or two. Sit back to back with your cousin and you'll have success at some point. Don't give up and don't leave him at home. Two guys can keep eyes on more ground with less movement.


This!


----------



## laserstraight

I bought an Alpha dog caller from Primos and the very first set 
I called in two yotes from opposite directions. The one that came in from behind me I did not see but you could see his tracks in the snow and ran right up to the caller. The other I missed because I was so excited and shock to see one. I can remember thinking to my self heck this is going to be easy! I am going to kill me a ton of yotes.
So three years later (about 20 more sets) I have not called in another one!
I have only tried once this year.
But I did learn from this thread to get into some thicker cover. When you watch them on TV there always hunting some open field and the dogs just run right in.
So this thread has gave me inspiration to keep trying!


----------



## Kwill1981

This site has helped me a lot I don’t think I’m really doing anything wrong according to what iv read a watched but I am trying to pair up with someone now so I can see the difference between me and someone who is successful to see if I’m missing something or maybe I am doing something wrong as I have been teaching myself how to hunt coyote. Man I wish it was like hunting deer


----------



## Beers47

I’m new to it but I’ve been learning quick. Like said previously just because you see a track that might be a couple hours old doesn’t mean the yote is still there. Plan your set up well with the wind. I use my satellite maps on my phone to kind of plan my entrance according to wind and not let my scent be blown into the area I’m trying to call. I try and stay away from the rabbit in distress because everyone uses that and if a coyote has been called before chances are he’s heard the rabbit. I like to use squirrel, mouse vole squeak, wood pecker, blue jay, or anything that sounds like it’s dying that isn’t a rabbit. Another thing is scan scan scan don’t ever let your guard down if you drop your guard for 5 seconds and in that time a yote decides he wants it and charges in you may not have time to take a shot. Another thing is is my icotech doesn’t seem to play very loud so I’ll make sets a few hundred yards apart. It’s worked for me. The other thing is keep trying don’t give up. Talk to any experienced predator hunter coyotes are about one of the hardest animals to hunt. When you do call when in wether you kill it or not follow the tracks back to where he came from try and study what he did. Did he work a circle on you or was it so hungry he let his guard down? Did he set on a wood line and watch for a few min? Study what he did so you can understand them better. Yotes don’t like to come out in the open try and find clearings deep in woods. Beaver ponds can be gold mines for yote hunting. The biggest thing is getting in place without them busting you so wind is everything. I’ve killed them 30 yard away wearing my hunter orange vest. They don’t rely on eyes sight like they do the nose. And be ready for when he comes there is no telling what way he will come in from. Up wind down wind cross wind they do as they please so be prepared. I like to sit back to back with my partners so I cover 360 all the way around.


----------



## San V. Sasse

flash5153 said:


> Drop the cousin,,lol. Sorry to say that,,but it is already against odds of seeing a coyote when you are by yourself,,putting out all kinds of human stink. With another person you have just made it 2 times as difficult because of scent but also sight,noise.
> I think it is even worse than just twice as hard. 1 person can sneak into woods/fields much easier than 2 without being detected.


HMMMM......yes true, but we have shot plenty of coyotes with two guys in the field and also with three guys.


----------



## San V. Sasse

Beers47 said:


> I’m new to it but I’ve been learning quick. Like said previously just because you see a track that might be a couple hours old doesn’t mean the yote is still there. Plan your set up well with the wind. I use my satellite maps on my phone to kind of plan my entrance according to wind and not let my scent be blown into the area I’m trying to call. I try and stay away from the rabbit in distress because everyone uses that and if a coyote has been called before chances are he’s heard the rabbit. I like to use squirrel, mouse vole squeak, wood pecker, blue jay, or anything that sounds like it’s dying that isn’t a rabbit. Another thing is scan scan scan don’t ever let your guard down if you drop your guard for 5 seconds and in that time a yote decides he wants it and charges in you may not have time to take a shot. Another thing is is my icotech doesn’t seem to play very loud so I’ll make sets a few hundred yards apart. It’s worked for me. The other thing is keep trying don’t give up. Talk to any experienced predator hunter coyotes are about one of the hardest animals to hunt. When you do call when in wether you kill it or not follow the tracks back to where he came from try and study what he did. Did he work a circle on you or was it so hungry he let his guard down? Did he set on a wood line and watch for a few min? Study what he did so you can understand them better. Yotes don’t like to come out in the open try and find clearings deep in woods. Beaver ponds can be gold mines for yote hunting. The biggest thing is getting in place without them busting you so wind is everything. I’ve killed them 30 yard away wearing my hunter orange vest. They don’t rely on eyes sight like they do the nose. And be ready for when he comes there is no telling what way he will come in from. Up wind down wind cross wind they do as they please so be prepared. I like to sit back to back with my partners so I cover 360 all the way around.


Coyote can hear way better than you think. I have called in multiple coyotes from 400+ with a handheld mouse squeaker and they will come out in the open fields.


----------



## Bucks&Ducks

People that worry about the yotes hearing two people going in are the same people that think the yotes can't hear the call on high volume


----------



## Jacobf

Know the animal. First step for hunting any animal is learn about the animal not the hunting of the animal. 

Got example dont use a pup call when there are no pups. Using fawn distress when fawns are starting to drop. Or a good trick is if the yotes are being territorial get a bunch of your dogs sent on you. Or even bring it out.


----------



## Skinner 2

I have called many into open fields and killed them midday high noon.

When calling two people place the second persons watching the down wind side side of the person calling. Use a creek. Lake, road, field to try and get them to show themselves before they get down wind of you.

Decoys can help. Keep the gun up at all times and be ready. They can come in fast. I've had them dead on the ground at the one minute Mark from the first call. About 45 minutes was the longest. 70% +/_ are seen shot the first 10.minutes.

I also use all hand calls. Far as distress, they can all work at anytime, fawns, pup, rabbit, deer, birsd, cat, mix then up.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

But coyote hunting is so easy according to idiots like project coyote. That's why there are coyote hunting contests because they are so easy to kill and it's just a total slaughter out there. :lol:


----------



## jiggerjarvi

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> But coyote hunting is so easy according to idiots like project coyote. That's why there are coyote hunting contests because they are so easy to kill and it's just a total slaughter out there. :lol:


Oh, it’s super easy alright, I’m currently in an EASY spell now, don’t know exactly, but it’s in the teens of hunts without a kill! 
That’s what makes it exciting to me when it does happen. 


Sent from my finger 
Guess which one


----------



## Jacobf

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> But coyote hunting is so easy according to idiots like project coyote. That's why there are coyote hunting contests because they are so easy to kill and it's just a total slaughter out there. :lol:


Depending on where you are, its not really hard. Few years ago had two guys and there dogs get 100 over a weekend. Thays a slaughter. But at the same time if you get a hundred in a weekend theres a major problem with coyote population.


----------



## San V. Sasse

Jacobf said:


> Know the animal. First step for hunting any animal is learn about the animal not the hunting of the animal.
> Killed a lot of yotes with pup distress throughout the year.
> 
> Got example dont use a pup call when there are no pups. Using fawn distress when fawns are starting to drop. Or a good trick is if the yotes are being territorial get a bunch of your dogs sent on you. Or even bring it out.


----------



## wpmisport

I have had one come running in when using a turkey call, it may work. Tried the rabbit call and that did not work at the time.


----------



## ezcaller

For consistent results pay attention to all of the little things mentioned above.The first hurdle is- does your area have a huntable population and is it pressured by hunters.When I first started I hunted alone and with a partner both day and night with one pair of glowing eyes to show on a clear winter night.Thought I could not do anything right.We used hand callers back then but went to Texas on a hog hunt and had the chance to predator call.I thought I turned into the best caller over night.We were bow hunting and did not kill but called in bobcat and coyotes consistently.I think pressure is huge and if you stick with it expand your hunt area and time you will get it done.
.


----------



## Carpenter Bill

jiggerjarvi said:


> Oh, it’s super easy alright, I’m currently in an EASY spell now, don’t know exactly, but it’s in the teens of hunts without a kill!
> That’s what makes it exciting to me when it does happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my finger
> Guess which one


 How many did you get last night jigger Jarvey, How's that fancy night vision working. Just try it with the old red light Nothing like it, Good luck Shootum between the eyes


----------



## Happy-Hooker

Carpenter Bill said:


> How many did you get last night jigger Jarvey, How's that fancy night vision working. Just try it with the old red light Nothing like it, Good luck Shootum between the eyes


Use this this symbol (?) Not . Or ,
Sorry, other's trying to read.. joking if course.


----------



## jiggerjarvi

Carpy don’t txt, Carpy talk to device, device decyfer Carpy talk, oh crap, now I Carpy talk. 


Sent from my finger 
Guess which one


----------



## Happy-Hooker

Ahhhh, Jumbo's speak. Got it!


----------

